# 800 bones for a OE steering wheel!?



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

I was perusing through evilbay and found:

68 GTO Wood Steering Wheel - Original Refinshed | eBay

1968 GTO LEMANS FIREBIRD OEM WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEEL | eBay

srlsy?..

:willy:.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

People think there stuff is gold. Somebody needs to knock them beside the head and wake them up.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to GTO land...., There is a group making exact reproductions that come in around 500.00 i think, but for the "numbers matching, gotta have it for my concourse resto guy" nothing like an original. Grant makes a nice looking real wood wheel for around 180.00 that's what i am saving my pennies for and putting on my x-mas list. Remember SixT even though your buying your parts for a LeMans, they are GTO parts and they get a premium for that. On some parts (frame and suspension mostly) you can get chevelle parts cheaper sometimes as demand drives supply and theres more demand for the chevy parts.....be prepared....LOL. Looks like you have a nice driver condition car which helps but this can be a problem if you get into a resto as the parts cost soon out paces the final value of the finished car if it's not a 242 (GTO).


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> welcome to GTO land...., There is a group making exact reproductions that come in around 500.00 i think, but for the "numbers matching, gotta have it for my concourse resto guy" nothing like an original. Grant makes a nice looking real wood wheel for around 180.00 that's what i am saving my pennies for and putting on my x-mas list. Remember SixT even though your buying your parts for a LeMans, they are GTO parts and they get a premium for that. On some parts (frame and suspension mostly) you can get chevelle parts cheaper sometimes as demand drives supply and theres more demand for the chevy parts.....be prepared....LOL. Looks like you have a nice driver condition car which helps but this can be a problem if you get into a resto as the parts cost soon out paces the final value of the finished car if it's not a 242 (GTO).


Yea, I hear ya. My car is actually a GTO, not a LeMans (not that there is anything wrong with a LeMans) but most of the work that needs to be done needs to be done with the interior.


----------

